# Bedding for baby



## mummyk (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

This may seem like a strange topic but I'm just a little baffled over bedding for our baby's cot & crib.

I've read you're not supposed to use the quilts until they are 1 years old. All the bales we see in the shops including the bumpers, sheets etc... include the quilts so I guess you just keep those to one side until the baby is 1??

So what bedding do we need for the cot and crib? Would it be the bumper for the cot then just fitted sheets for the mattress and then blankets to cover the baby, so you can increase & reduce the layers as you need to depending on temperature?

Then I guess the same for the crib? 

We like the look of the sleeping bags, would you recommend those?

Thank you for your help! x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MummyK

There is an excellent website explains everything. http://fsid.org.uk/page.aspx?pid=418

Bumpers and quilts are not advised at all, but if you wish to use them not until baby is at least a year old.

In the crib/Moses basket you need a sheet for the mattress abd then either a sleeping bag or blankets for warmth. The sleeping bags have a tog rating like adult duvets do.

I personally like sleeping bags as they mean your not tempted to put extra blankets on. Babies are more in danger being too hot than too cold!

Hope that helps.

Kaz xxx


----------



## mummyk (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaz!

Its been driving me crazy as I've looked at so many websites and they all suggest something different!! Plus the shops don't help at all.... the packages come with bumpers and quilts and are at least £100 so I wont waste my money on those then! 

Thanks for your advice, will check that website! xx


----------

